# Caledonia, MI - 2011 John Deere X729 w/ SwingWing rear plow



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

2011 John Deere X729

-Cab
-Heat
-54" Quik Attach blower
-54" Quick Attach Blade
-8' SwingWing
-Custom Controls
-Gas
-All Wheel Steer
-27hp Kawasaki gas
-4 wheel drive
-LED Lights
-Sound Off Pinnacle Lightbar 
-AM/FM stereo radio w/ aux input
-Runs & Operates awesome
-Factory 3 Point parts may still be available (no promises)

Pictures are from when unit was NEW, the current machine doesn't look much different.

Last is current

Can email more current at request.

-$14,500.00 or your BEST offer


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

The all wheel steering on that machine would be amazing. Good luck on the sale. Nice looking unit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> The all wheel steering on that machine would be amazing. Good luck on the sale. Nice looking unit.


If Deere incorporated that into a 1 or 2 Series with a diesel...they would sell brazillions of them.

Good to see you posting Jon. Sorry to hear of the health issues, hope your recovery continues.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If Deere incorporated that into a 1 or 2 Series with a diesel...they would sell brazillions of them.


For sure! It is kind of surprising that for all the stuff they have done and developed, that a 4ws 1025 is not one.

Clean machine, good luck with the sale.


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Is this still available?


----------

